# Chili Time!



## Arch2k (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, it's getting really cold here in Kansas, so I decided to bust out the Chili tonight! 

I look forward to a good pot of chili on a cold day. Here's my recipe:

1 lb. Ground Beef (cooked)
2 cans of Hunt's Diced Tomatoes with Basil, Garlic and Oregano
1 can of tomato sauce
1/2 Manning's Chile Brick
2 Cans of Bush's Chili Beans
Add some water if necessary
A nice helping of Tabasco and Crushed Red Pepper

Combine, heat and serve with cheese, crackers, cinnamon rolls and you've got one of the best winter meals known to man!

What are your favorite chili recipes?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2005)

We're eating chili and corn bread tonight too! I dunno the recipe, but it's mmm, mmm good!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 16, 2005)

1 lb. ground beef
1 can red beans
1 can tomato paste
1 chopped carrot
1 chopped onion
Taco seasoning from Cosco to taste.

Saute the onion & carrot until caramelized, remove, cook ground beef till done, put the onion & carrot back in, add taco seasoning, add beans & liquid in the can, add tomato paste.

It's a recipe for a single person. Takes me a day or two to eat.


----------



## gwine (Nov 16, 2005)

Must be an Indiana thing to put elbow noodles in chili. Forgive me for suggesting such a d* heresy.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> Must be an Indiana thing to put elbow noodles in chili. Forgive me for suggesting such a d* heresy.



Yeah, I think the heresy started here in the mid-west. I grew up with noodles in my chili. I prefer it without them. It's better for my blood sugar if I don't include the poison of noodles also.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Ok, it's getting really cold here in Kansas, so I decided to bust out the Chili tonight!
> 
> I look forward to a good pot of chili on a cold day. Here's my recipe:
> ...



Sounds like my kind of chili! But I'm not so sure about the cinnamon rolls...


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't see a chili recipie anywhere in this thread. Chili does not have beans in it! Chili is meat, chiles, onion, garic, salt, pepper, more chiles, etc. Shoot, I have an award winning recipie that even includes coffee, but never beans. I have a sign that says, ' It can be red. It can be green. But, it ain't chili if it has beans!'

Any other purists out there?

BTW, I'm making green chili tonight. Mmmmm


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 17, 2005)

I use pork in my Chilli.

Lawrence,
Wanna pass the recipe on?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 17, 2005)

I posted one last year. I'll put another one up later this evening. DV.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 17, 2005)

not a chilli fan, but when its cold, nothing kicks in like chicken soup, and not the ones in the can.

Anyway I hope you guys enjoy your chili.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 17, 2005)

I love chili too. Mine has beans also, sorry Lawrence. Here is mine.

Ground beef
stewed tomatos
tomato sauce
kidney, black, or pinto beans (sometimes all three)
garlic
onion
pepper
tons of chili powder

We put a dollup of sour cream and grated cheese on ours. We also have cornbread baked in the iron skillet.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> I don't see a chili recipie anywhere in this thread. Chili does not have beans in it! Chili is meat, chiles, onion, garic, salt, pepper, more chiles, etc. Shoot, I have an award winning recipie that even includes coffee, but never beans. I have a sign that says, ' It can be red. It can be green. But, it ain't chili if it has beans!'
> 
> Any other purists out there?
> ...



I think Lawrence should be banned for this post.

Mods?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 17, 2005)

I love, love, love chili.

I don't make it though and do not know my favorite recipes. I just know my grandma, my mother, and my wife all make some really good chili!

(all with beans in them!)


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> ...


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 17, 2005)

Keon, have you ever eaten at the Gingerman on 36th Street in Manhattan?

Their Guinness stew is simply fantastic! It is not chili, but ranks up there as, I don't know do I dare say, better than chili.

Good stuff. I looked online for a Guinness Stew Recipe and my wife made it, but it was nothing at all like the Gingerman's. In fact it was quite bad. I believe they keep that recipe locked up tight.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



Come on, he claims true chili contains no beans and something about coffee?


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 17, 2005)

.., okay...but it's HOT... This is enough for 1 meal in our family. I usually triple it. By the 3rd meal, I usually make chili pie out of it.

Hey, we should have a PB winter chili cookoff! Yum..I'd love to try these posted recipes!





1.5 lb-2lb. Ground Beef (browned with chiles and onion below)
2 cans contedina tomato sauce
3 cups cooked pinto's
beef broth
6-8 heaping Tablespoons chili powder
hotsauce
1 finely chopped onion
garlic 
salt
pepper
chiles


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 17, 2005)

Sounds good everyone! We're actually having a chili day at work tomorrow. YUM!


----------



## Craig (Nov 17, 2005)

I had chili all day yesterday...our furnace at home wasn't working...then I went to work...found out that furnace wasn't working either!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 17, 2005)

Chili isn't chili without a VERY SMALL portion of a habanero pepper simmering in the pot!


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Chili isn't chili without a VERY SMALL portion of a habanero pepper simmering in the pot!



... or a bottle of Moosehead poured in for good measure before the 3 hour simmer


----------



## Augusta (Nov 17, 2005)

Beth, love the dancing chili pepper!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 17, 2005)

In Kansas, we had that heretical dish called Chili Mac.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



I use 1/2 bottle of Shiner Bock.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 17, 2005)

I have just a minute. I'll post my recipie in the morning. 

As, for the charfe of heresy. Just taste the real thing. . .


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 17, 2005)

I love chili, but I really just wanted to see if anyone else was concerned about the number of topics in the Prayer forum.

[Edited on 11-17-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## cupotea (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> I don't see a chili recipie anywhere in this thread. Chili does not have beans in it! Chili is meat, chiles, onion, garic, salt, pepper, more chiles, etc. Shoot, I have an award winning recipie that even includes coffee, but never beans. I have a sign that says, ' It can be red. It can be green. But, it ain't chili if it has beans!'
> 
> Any other purists out there?
> ...



AMEN! AMEN! AMEN!

Green chili is also wonderful.

Some of the best I ever had was the July 4th weekend, 1976 (bicentennial) in Luckenbach, Texas. Someone there made a huge pot of "real" chili that was free for the taking. The only thing was his set-up. Everything was made to look like a toilet. The propane was kept in the toilet "tank", the burners were at the bottom, and the chili had to be dipped out of the toilet "bowl." But it was so good I can still remember it.

And, best of all ... no beans!


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> ...



. . . amount adjusted for batch prepared


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is a basic Green Chile Recipie.

2 lbs. beef roast cut into 1/2 inch cubes (venison or elk is excellent!)
2 lbs. pork roast cut into 1/2 inch cubes (wild boar is best)
1 cup finely chopped yellow onion
2 cloves garlic minced
2-6 cups of finely chopped green chiles (depending upon heat)
(One can add more green heat by using serano or other green tinies if desired.)
2 tbs ground cumin
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh cilantro
2 tbs salt
3 tbs black pepper or 1.5 black and 1.5 white
2 tbs of flour
4 tbs masa
1 cup beef stock
2 qts water

In a dutch oven brown the meat in bacon drippings. Add onion and garlic and saute with meat until onion goes clear. Do not let it begin to carmalise. Add the flour and coat the mixture. Stirring constantly allow the flour to make a light roux. Add the stock and all remaining ingredients except masa. Bring to a boil and then simmer for one hour. After one hour of simmering mix the masa in one pint of water. Mix it well so that it stays in supension. While stirring the chile pour the masa mix into the chile. Continue stirring ensureing that 'masa balls' don't form. Return to simmer for at least one more hour. 

When done the meat will be very close to falling apart.

Serve with fresh corn tortillas or corn bread.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 19, 2005)

Looks good Lawrence!


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 20, 2005)

I might have to make chili sometime soon. 

Lawrence - that looks good, but what is "masa"?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 20, 2005)

Masa is a ground corn flour. You can find it in most groceries if you have a Latino population in your area. Don't use corn meal! American corn flour can subsitute if you must.


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 20, 2005)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm originally a westerner, so chili is a favorite of mine. I agree with Lawrence, chili doesn't have beans in it, my grandpa taught me if you have beans in your chili it's called "chili beans." Chili and chili beans are two related yet different dishes. Chile Verde is my favorite variation, served over mexican rice with melted queso fresco or monterey jack cheese on top with tortillas on the side. Of course I like to make a good pot of Texas Red too.

Some of my basic rules for making chili:

*Never* use ground beef (that goes for mexican food too).
Grind your dried chilis yourself, no prepackaged "chili powders."
If you serve beans with your chili, don't use kidney beans (I know, I know, blasphemy in the mid-west), pintos are preferred to serve on the side, or mixed in for chili beans.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 30, 2005)

Thom, you are a man after my own gastric preferences!


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> I don't see a chili recipie anywhere in this thread. Chili does not have beans in it! Chili is meat, chiles, onion, garic, salt, pepper, more chiles, etc. Shoot, I have an award winning recipie that even includes coffee, but never beans. I have a sign that says, ' It can be red. It can be green. But, it ain't chili if it has beans!'
> 
> Any other purists out there?
> ...



Yes...my version is called "Pirate Red" if anyone wants...I will post the recipie.


----------

